
Thefuck: Magnificent app which corrects your previous console command - gilad
https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck
======
r_singh
Although old, but here's the last discussion on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9396116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9396116)

------
argimenes
It has a swear word in the name, it must be hard core.

------
EuphoricWizard
Awesome!!

